# emma and yeti in the sun



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

a good sun spot, after breakfast and we can be calm around each other...pull out the camera emma leaves and yeti thinks he needs a close-up


----------



## aBeautifulLie94 (Jul 4, 2010)

Lovely piccys  I love yeti's blue eyes in the last pic


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

they are so beautiful!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

later that morning all four were on the bed in the sun together,, but somehow documenting the tranquilty was not going to be allowed...


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti was feeling a little more photogenic today


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The sunspot on your bed looks very comfortable. I believe you should curl right up with those cuties and y'all could get some rest.


----------



## jpimaging817 (Feb 11, 2012)

They are pretty darn cute!


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

They are SUCH beautiful cats!  I really love yeti, she's one of the prettiest kitties I've ever seen!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti " I'm not pretty I'm handsome and a male kitty, when I'm not being a total goofball"


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> yeti " I'm not pretty I'm handsome and a male kitty, when I'm not being a total goofball"


LOL Oh my humblest apologies yeti, I meant no insult to your masculinity!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

all thumbs, but emma wanted to be involved this time and jumped between yeti and the camera..


----------

